# Wurzelpassagen mim Hardtail



## Beda2006 (30. September 2010)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

Bin heut nen neuen Trail gefahren und der war ziemlich wurzlich (gibts das 
wort überhaupt ? ,
wie im Titel schon zu lesen war, ich hab ein Harttail.
Und da wirds ziemlich unruhig : / 

Wie kann ich am besten Wurzelpassagen mit dem Hardtail überstehen 
und das nicht im Schneckentempo. 

Ich versuch immer ziemlich locker auf dem Fahrrad zu stehen um es etwas
abzudämpfen.
Doch ich hab trozdem große Probleme. 

Mfg beda


----------



## Adam1987 (30. September 2010)

Ich fahre sowas eigentlich einfach immer in "attack-position" und immer nach dem Motto "Heavy Feet, light hands".

Achte darauf dass dein Bauchnabel immer in Höhe des Tretlagers ist, Knie leicht angewinkelt, Kurbel in 3 und 9 Uhr Stellung, Hüften nach hinten, Rücken gerade und Ellbogen raus.

und wie gesagt immer drauf achten dein Gewicht auf den Pedalen abzustützen und den Lenker wirklich nur in Position zu halten, also dich nicht darauf abzustützen.

Desweiteren ist es erfahrungsgemäß einfacher bzw. komfortabler, wenn man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit durch so ein Wurzelfeld fährt, als wenn du da durch eierst. Natürlich immer nur so schnell, dass du dein Bike noch voll unter Kontrolle hast.


Empfehlen könnt ich dir z.B. dieses Buch:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285848519&sr=8-1"]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills: Amazon.de: Brian Lopes: Amazon.de[/ame]

Mir persönlich hat es sehr geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (30. September 2010)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ich fahre sowas eigentlich einfach immer in "attack-position" und immer nach dem Motto "Heavy Feet, light hands".
> 
> Achte darauf dass dein Bauchnabel immer in Höhe des Tretlagers ist, Knie leicht angewinkelt, Kurbel in 3 und 9 Uhr Stellung, Hüften nach hinten, Rücken gerade und Ellbogen raus.
> 
> ...




Danke


----------



## matze1286 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich veruche meist die Wurzelfelder mit einem BunnyHop und genügend Geschwindigkeit zu überspringen! Ich mein wenn das Wurzelfeld zu groß ist, muss man halt so durch wie oben beschrieben, oder es versuchen mit mehreren Sprüngen zu schaffen, dabei muss man natürlich schauen wo man am besten landet und nicht mit dem Vorderreifen voll auf einer dicken Wurzel aufkommt 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Beda2006 (1. Oktober 2010)

matze1286 schrieb:


> Ich veruche meist die Wurzelfelder mit einem BunnyHop und genügend Geschwindigkeit zu überspringen! Ich mein wenn das Wurzelfeld zu groß ist, muss man halt so durch wie oben beschrieben, oder es versuchen mit mehreren Sprüngen zu schaffen, dabei muss man natürlich schauen wo man am besten landet und nicht mit dem Vorderreifen voll auf einer dicken Wurzel aufkommt
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias




Einzelne wurzeln überspring ich auch immer . Gibt sowieso nix schöneres als im Wald rumzuspringen . 

Aber längere Passagen gehts nimmer sonst landet man aufm Mund. 
Super Tip vom Adam. 

Thanks


----------



## matze1286 (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, also ich überspringe auch Wurzelfelder von 2-3 meter länge! Kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an! Ich meine klar, wenn man da langsam an kommt, dann wird das nix. Ich hab das ja nur gemeint wenn man eine gute Geschwindigkeit drauf hat! 
Man kann ja z.B. am Anfang eines Feldes eine Wurzel als "schanze" nehmen...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Oktober 2010)

gewicht dahin verlagern wo grad keine grosse wurzel ist. also halb springend ... mal vorn mal hinten mit dem gewicht. nicht mit gewalt auf wurzeln draufrollen da das gewaltig rumpelt.
und wie schon geschrieben, ganz wichtig is die grundgeschwindigkeit und diese auch zu halten.


----------



## Focus22 (2. Oktober 2010)

da gibts ein schönes video zu: such mal nach "hartail in whistler (video)", dürfte nicht schwer zufinden sein, ich mein das war mal auf pinkbike


----------



## DiabloPB (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich lehne mich da etwas zurück (also nicht ganz hinter den Sattel), Pedale hatte ich schon mal nicht auf 3 und 9 Uhr (also waagerecht) und nun hab ich dann nen tiefen Kratzer in der XT Kurbel... ärgerlich aber naja lernt man drauß 

Und dann halt locker über die Wurzeln. Allerdings habe ich auch oftmals den Gedanken, jetzt bloß nicht hinfallen...

Nur auf nassen Wurzeln muss man aufpssen, da wirds ziemlich rutschig...


----------



## DILLIGAF (2. Oktober 2010)

Beda2006 schrieb:


> war ziemlich wurzlich (gibts das
> wort überhaupt ? ,


 
Nein, das Wort gibt es nicht. Wie auch andere Buchstabenkombinationen in deinem Posting. Kauf dir doch einen Duden.


----------



## DILLIGAF (2. Oktober 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Also ich lhne mich da etwas zurück (also nicht ganz hinter den Sattel), Pedale hatte ich schon mal nicht auf 3 und 9 Uhr und nun hab ich dann nen tiefen Kratzer in der XT Kurbel... ärgerlich aber naja lernt man drauß
> 
> Und dann halt locker über die Wurzeln. Allerdings habe ich auch oftmals den Gedanken, jetzt bloß nicht hinfallen...
> 
> Nur auf nassen Wurzeln muss man aufpssen, da wirds ziemlich rutschig...


 
Wer soll denn dieses Geschreibsel lesen können? Wenn sich der OP einen Duden kauft, solltest du ihn dir ausleihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (2. Oktober 2010)

DILLIGAF schrieb:


> Wer soll denn dieses Geschreibsel lesen können? Wenn sich der OP einen Duden kauft, solltest du ihn dir ausleihen.



Und du lernst dich mal zu benehmen!


----------



## Lateralus (4. Oktober 2010)

Und *Wurzelpassagen bergauf*? Sowas macht mir echt Probleme.


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2010)

wenig luftdruck, viel schwung.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Oktober 2010)

In der Gondel?
Auf dem Rücken?
Die Wortkombination "bergauf" und "fahren" verwirrt mich ein Wenig...


----------



## Athabaske (4. Oktober 2010)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> ...und wie gesagt immer drauf achten dein Gewicht auf den Pedalen abzustützen und den Lenker wirklich nur in Position zu halten, also dich nicht darauf abzustützen...


...das verstehe ich gerade beim Hardtail nicht ganz, vorne habe ich doch wenigstens ein wenig Federung?

Klar, dass ich mich nicht bewußt auf den Lenker lehne, absaufen will man ja nicht in den Wurzelzwischenräumen.

Bei kurzen Zonen kann ich mir vorstellen die Wurzeln per "manual" zu überwinden, aber in längeren Passagen verliere ich bei zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad doch dort die Traktion?


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2010)

oder aussenrum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Targut (9. Oktober 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Und *Wurzelpassagen bergauf*? Sowas macht mir echt Probleme.


Luftdruck soweit runter wies dir möglich ist ohne Durchschläge zu riskieren.
Gewicht soweit wie möglich nach hinten ,ohne dabei das VR soweit zu entlasten dass du nicht mehr lenken kannst.
Früh genug kleinste Verfügbare Übersetzung rein und so schnell fahren wies möglich ist.
Wenn möglich bei Nässe nicht treten solange das HR auf einer Wurzel ist dann dreht es gnadenlos durch.
Soweit ich weiß sind steilere Bergauf Passagen mit quer liegenden Wurzeln bei Nässe kaum noch bis gar nicht befahrbar.

Hab ich iwas vergessen?


----------



## htrulez (10. Oktober 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Früh genug kleinste Verfügbare Übersetzung rein und so schnell fahren wies möglich ist.



Wobei ich oft besser damit zurecht komme, wenn ich einen etwas höheren Gang fahre. Das sorgt für etwas mehr Tempo und man hat auch "weniger Kraft", was ggf. das Duchdrehen verhindert. Das ist zwar nicht immer die Lösung, aber ich würde einfach mal so eine Stelle mit verschiedenen Ansätzen probieren. Mehr als auf die Schnauze fliegen und Dich blamieren kann ja nicht passieren


----------



## Targut (11. Oktober 2010)

htrulez schrieb:


> Wobei ich oft besser damit zurecht komme, wenn ich einen etwas höheren Gang fahre. Das sorgt für etwas mehr Tempo und man hat auch "weniger Kraft", was ggf. das Duchdrehen verhindert. Das ist zwar nicht immer die Lösung, aber ich würde einfach mal so eine Stelle mit verschiedenen Ansätzen probieren. Mehr als auf die Schnauze fliegen und Dich blamieren kann ja nicht passieren


Kann sein dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe aber ich meine mit "kleinste Übersetzung" die die am leichtesten zu treten ist.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2010)

Targut schrieb:


> Luftdruck soweit runter wies dir möglich ist ohne Durchschläge zu riskieren.
> Gewicht soweit wie möglich nach hinten ,ohne dabei das VR soweit zu entlasten dass du nicht mehr lenken kannst.
> Früh genug kleinste Verfügbare Übersetzung rein und so schnell fahren wies möglich ist.
> Wenn möglich bei Nässe nicht treten solange das HR auf einer Wurzel ist dann dreht es gnadenlos durch.
> ...



Körperspannung halten, Atmen nicht vergessen und noch einmal, weil es so wichtig ist, keep on pedalling.  Und üben, üben, üben - klappt bei mir auch nicht immer.


----------



## Eisfochel (12. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Körperspannung halten, Atmen nicht vergessen und noch einmal, weil es so wichtig ist, keep on pedalling.  Und üben, üben, üben - klappt bei mir auch nicht immer.



Hätte da noch nen kleinen Zusatz: und versuchen die Wurzelneitmöglich,  nicht schräg anzufahren! Wennschräg, schonmal mit wegrutschen rechnen.


Gruß,

Mitko


----------



## RetroRider (12. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenig luftdruck, viel schwung.



Schön auf den Punkt gebracht.

Wie breit sind denn deine Felgen? Mit einer 17mm-Felge hilft nur noch üben. Bei zu schmalen Felgen sitzen breite Reifen nicht sicher, und du bekommst höchstens mit relativ schmalen aber dickwandigen DH-Reifen den Druck weit genug runter. Bei zu hohem Druck hüpfen die Reifen ewig nach bzw. bleiben gleich ganz an der Unebenheit stecken. Nur niedriger Druck bringt genug Dämpfung. Gerade auf Wurzelteppichen macht sich der Unterschied bemerkbar.


----------



## DannyX (12. Oktober 2010)

Auch bei schnellerem Tempo auf den (den oder das? Die Klug********r hier sollen sich mal nützlich machen! ;D) Trail achten. Falls du eine Wurzel schlecht erwischt, kannst du immer noch darauf reagieren (z.B. Fuss raus, um den Sturz abzufangen/verhindern).

Konträr zu einem vorigen Poster, versuche ich das Gewicht eher nach vorne zu verlagern. Um dem Hinterbau mehr Platz nach "oben" zu lassen. Vorne ist gefedert (80mm retro ******** ;D), hinten nicht. 

Bei mir gehts immer am Besten, wenn ich locker bleibe. Nicht zu steif, das Bike schön machen lassen und bloss keine Angst haben.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2010)

DannyX schrieb:


> ...den (den oder das? Die Klug********r hier sollen sich mal nützlich machen! ;D) Trail...


...ok, ich versuche es:

der Pfad

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfad

Gerne auch in Verbindung mit Trampel- oder Saum-

Oder ganz einfach das ungenaue "der Weg" oder "die Strecke"

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn man das Denglisch weglässt.



P.S. ansonsten wäre ja die Wurzelpassage ja auch eine root section...


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> In der Gondel?
> Auf dem Rücken?
> Die Wortkombination "bergauf" und "fahren" verwirrt mich ein Wenig...



Das Mountainbiken verkommt immer mehr zum Bergabschreddern! Berg hoch fährt bald keiner mehr aus eigener Kraft :kotz:


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2010)

für bergauf gibts jetzt ja elektro-beiks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2010)

bergauf über wurzeln finde ich eine zu kleine/leichte übersetzung hinderlich.

ich versuche immer "zwischen" den einzelnen wurzeln genug geschwindigkeit zu bekommen.
also immer wenn das hinterrad gut griff hat - ordentlich kurbeln.
mit dem schwung dann über die wurzel/wurzelstufe heben.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> für bergauf gibts jetzt ja elektro-beiks.


...haben die dann auch einen 12V-Anschluss fürs kleine E-Sägle?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Das Mountainbiken verkommt immer mehr zum Bergabschreddern! Berg hoch fährt bald keiner mehr aus eigener Kraft :kotz:



Auch DHler, und die All-Makreting Fahrer, äääääh, Enduro Fahrer sollten mal ab und an bergauf fahren - gutes Training für die Muskeln, den Körper, Sauerstoffumsatz etc. 

Schneidi, Marcus K. und viele andere fahren nicht nur DH sondern auch "XC" Touren. 

Bei einem RPC Rennen war Nino Antic, der rasende Kroate, mal mit einem Enduro von Giant und fuhr einfach so auf seinem Hinterrad berghoch - das geht nicht, wenn man nicht alles fahren kann.


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (14. Oktober 2010)

DannyX schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts immer am Besten, wenn ich locker bleibe. Nicht zu steif, das Bike schön machen lassen und bloss keine Angst haben.



 genauso geht´s,hast doch schliesslich jede Menge Federweg in den Beinen


----------

